# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  calculate your time

## manofaus

When I calculate my time I do it looking at the rate I would earn minus the tax I would pay. Add extra for the extra time it would take me to do it as well. Shamefully enough it is way less then even the cheapest trade I can find. End up DIY in most cases.
How do other people do it?

----------


## stork955

G'day - allowing for overheads - vehicle/s, rent, phone/email/fax, tool capital expenses, licences, account keeping fees, consumables and probably a few other things as well? 
Cheers, 
Stork

----------


## johnc

I don't calculate my own time on a dollar basis, any decision revolves around ability to do the task, interest in what ever it is and time available. Your own times free, it just gets weighed up against other things you might be doing, unless you are taking time off from paid work which is a different matter. I figure if you can't do it yourself it is really just a matter of getting a quote and deciding what you can afford, sometimes availabilty of trades has more to do with the decision than anything else.

----------


## manofaus

i guess I mean I could do some overtime instead of doing the job

----------

